# Texas Haunters Convention 2019



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yikes I never knew about this. It's not that far from me. Is this an every year event ? I live near Garland.


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

I didn't even realize they had one in Texas! Bummer. Wish I was there.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 28, 2019)

Didn't know this existed! I need to find some people in Dallas to brainstorm with and expand my haunt from last year 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, darn it. Didn't know about it either. They need to advertise more!


----------



## ScreaminScott (Nov 19, 2009)

FYI, here is the web site for the convention. It's over now, but I believe it will be back next year! https://www.texashauntersconvention.com/

This started out as the Halloween and Hauntfest show in 2016. The first year it was out in Arlington, but then moved to the Mesquite Convention Center in 2017. The founder,Steven Colberg, passed away suddenly just before the convention in 2018. It appears that he was such an integral part of the show's finances, that they had to cancel it that year at the last minute. 
This year it was back as the Texas Haunters Convention. There were a few growing pains, but it was great to have a local convention to go to.
Be sure to check it out next year. Also you can contact the show runners and suggest they advertise on the forums next time!


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Actually, this is an all-new convention. This year was the first one and has nothing to do with HHF at all. It just happened to be at one of the same places the other was at because its a great venue. This one is put together by actual Texans that live in the area, none of them were involved in the other one. Texas Haunters Convention was very successful in its first year and YES, it will be back next year around the same time, planning is already in the works. I saw lots of advertising for it on Facebook ie Haunters Hangout and on Damn Texas Haunters. They have a Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/texashauntersconvention/ and they are on Instagram. Their website is https://www.texashauntersconvention.com/


----------

